# finger-jointed trim



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

This is some finger jointed pre-primed trim to be painted and installed. 
the joints telegraphed like crazy. I hand sanded the joints and spot primed the bare wood with ICI gripper, it looked pretty good at this point but after I shot on the first coat this is what i got. I'm not sure if I just didn't notice it till I put on the top coat or if the grain raised or what.

I plan to let the top coat set up for a day then try to sand out the ridges and proceed. If this doesn't work I guess I'll have to bite the bullet and just buy more trim.

I haven't used finger jointed stuff in a while, I've seen minor telegraphing before but nothing like this. Is this representative of mills are putting out now?

Also any suggestions on remedies other than turning this into 500lf of kindling.
Thanks


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I prefer to use MDF over FJ just for that reason.


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

It seems to be another example of the race to the bottom. Some mill cuts a few corners (glues, materials, etc.) and can sell it cheaper, forcing other producers to lower quality to match the price.

Like Loneframer says, MDF avoids this problem. Unfortunately, MDF is not without its own set of problem: poor moisture resistance, breakage, and raised areas at fasteners.

If you bought this material from your regular supplier, not a big box, I'd would bring it up with them. It certainly doesn't sound as if you did anything wrong in the finishing, so this seems to be a clear problem with the moulding.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

I used MDF for the crown for that reason but wanted wood for the casing and base for durability. 
Either way it's a tough lesson for me. I'll be using solid wood or MDF for paint grade in the future. 
Not my regular supplier but I've bought from them before. I will bring it up to them but I doubt it willl help the current situation.
Any of you painters think I'll be able to shine this turd right up or will I be wasting valuable elbow grease?


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

robert c1 said:


> I used MDF for the crown for that reason but wanted wood for the casing and base for durability.
> Either way it's a tough lesson for me. I'll be using solid wood or MDF for paint grade in the future.
> Not my regular supplier but I've bought from them before. I will bring it up to them but I doubt it willl help the current situation.
> Any of you painters think I'll be able to shine this turd right up or will I be wasting valuable elbow grease?


I think you'll waste a lot of time and effort trying to polish this one up. I'd got for new MDF or solid wood trim and chalk it up to a learning experience. If you're using QB, you can list that expense under "Tuition":jester:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Gough said:


> ... breakage, and raised areas at fasteners.


Are you using el cheapo MDF or the Ultralite/premium MDF...world of a difference....


----------



## ccjc (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow looks very familiar...i am from ontario canada and i have ran into this way to much so much that as a painter i just wont touch it any more in some cases peaple will use it for jambs or window boxes and ive actually skimmed material with dap drydex but would never attempt on 500ft worth u r prob better off just startin over the thought of sucks but at least u can complete the project knowin u did whats best
if u do have any luck please share


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Are you using el cheapo MDF or the Ultralite/premium MDF...world of a difference....


Some of both, but I hadn't noticed that much difference. OTOH, we're usually not on the job until after trim is up, so I'm not alway sure exactly what brand it is.


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Talked with the supplier yesterday, not too apologetic. He started off with the old 'we've sold 100s of thousands of feet of this stuff without issue' line. 

Knocked that nonsense on the head and explained the problem more thoroughly to which he said he'd have to call me back.

I called him today, he basically offers to discount the amount i already paid for pfj off the price of hemlock. That way he explains i can still use the pfj on another job. "as long as they're blind" was my response.
I explained to him that I don't need hemlock, all I need is paint grade stuff as advertised. I've already lost on the deal unless he wants to pay for my labor as well as replace the trim. 

In my opinion the proper response from them should have been to either give me some proper pfj or give me hemlock. 

I'm not sure which route I'll take, I didn't burn any bridges yet.


----------

